# To collar or not & catflaps - first time out for new cats of new catowner!



## KLM79 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello

Ive just adopted two 14 month old boys from my local rescue home. I will have had them 4 weeks this weekend, and am thinking of letting them out next weekend / weekend after. They seem to have settled into my house well and v. sweet and friendly towards me.

The people at the rescue center told me that they were used to going out at their old house, but they did not have a catflap.

I would quite like to get a catflap so the boys can come and go as they choose whilst I am at work - but am unsure of what type to buy. Having done a bit of research, im leaning towards the Sureflap microchip catflap (the cats are chipped). It would be really helpful to hear from anyone who has experiance (good or bad) of this model or could recommend a different model (available in the UK).

In addition, Ive received/read contradictory advice as to whether the cats should wear collars if they go out. If I get a microchip activated catflap they wont need one to get in/out - and they are already chipped. Downsides of an unnecessary collar are possible irritation and it getting caught? Downsides of them not having collars are people thinking they are strays and feeding them / people not thinking to check for a chip if they are injured / go stray. It's all a bit confusing so any advice from seasoned catowners would be very much appreciated.

Upsides to having collars are (i) I can add bells (the cats clearly spy on the birds through the windows and chatter to each other about catching them, and Olly-Purs is a demon with a teaser toy so I dont fancy the birds' chances (there is also a cornfield opposite me which is bound to be full of mice...)) and (ii) I would be better able to tell the cats apart! (they are near identical pure black twins, save that Dusty has a slightly larger head and Olly-Purs has four white hairs on his chect (not enough for a proper visible white patch!)

If collars are the way to go, are ones with safety-buckles or safety elastic generally safer? Should I take the collars off for period when the cats are indoors?

So sorry for all the questions - I just want to do right by my puss cats! It's all a bit confusing so any advice from seasoned catowners would be very much appreciated.

(piccie attached - dreaming of catching brids out the bedroom window....) (ps - how do you do embedded photos in a message / at the end of your sign off??)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Bells are very harsh on a cats sensitive hearing, and in fact the way cats hunt the bells are not effective deterrents, as by the time the bell rings the cat is already jumping and the bird caught. So personally I wouldn't bother. Collars are best if they have safety catches rather than elastic as the elastic can get caught round a leg or fence etc and not come off - I've seen some horrid woulds under their legs caused by this - but I wouldn't use a collar anyway. Not with chipping. 

Can't comment on a cat flap as don't use them either.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

These are the collars I use for my guys










Tho Soda has a leather collar cause of her allergies but itll slip right of her head its so loose. Same with these collars they break off and I find them all around the house.

They do have bells on them as there strictly indoor cats and we can hear them approaching the doors.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I use the Ancol collars for my two - they have safety collars (snap apart) and bells. I test the collars every week to ensure they are not too tight. Both cats managed to pull off the collars when they got caught in netting, so the safety aspect works.

They are both microchipped, but we have so many b/w cats around here I want people to know they are owned. Mine only stay in the garden but I would rather be safe.

Some cats are really bothered by bells, others don't care and it turns into background noise. Only time will tell on that one. The fact that the Furbies stand still when I put the collars back on after flea treament or their weekly wipe shows me they are not fussed by their collars.

I like the bells as I can hear them approaching and I know where in the garden they are.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

I don't use collars on my cat or kitten, My older boy Frankie hates anything with bells, Seb doesn't mind 

They are both chipped and I have a SureFlap. A microchip cat flap is the way forward  my OH installed it after Frankie kept on inviting a neighbours cat in for tea, he would just sit and watch her eat his food. OH said it was easy to install, we have a wooden back door. For it to learn the microchip, a button is pressed on the inside of the flap before you let them through it for the first time, then pressed again to confirm, you do this for each cat. 

Frankie had no issues going out of it but he wouldn't come in, there is a short tunnel on the outside part of the flap this is where the chip sensor is, I don't think he liked that or the clicking sound when his head and neck we're in it. I tried treats, tuna and all sorts to get him through, he eventually came through when he knew I wasn't going to keep opening the door for him 

I have had no issues with it and would definatley recommend :thumbup:

Btw, your cats are gorgeous


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

I never had collars on my cats (or dogs) as I don't like the way they break the ruff down and leave a permanent collar mark. I also never put horses out with head collars on either as it's all to easy for the animal to become caught up.

I also hate the idea of bells on cats.....how would you feel with this permanent annoying noise following you round and not being able to escape it EVER? I would hate it and won't inflict it on my cats.

All my animals are microchipped and if I didn't have a dog flap I'd choose a microchip one to stop visiting cats......my Spaniels stop visiting cats though:thumbup:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

mine were refusers - broke 5 safty buckles between them, so i gave up. then my chipped ginger went missing - tried everything, no joy - it will be 5 months tomorrow.

my tabby now wears an ancol from ebay complete with engraved tag - around £3 each.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I got my cats their collars from Pets at Home, they are typical safety collars which I am able to pull apart with ease. One of the cats has already managed to get hers off twice in 2 weeks just being inside although that was in the first week so maybe shes getting used to it. Only one wears a bell, the other doesnt, thats only because we struggle to tell them apart otherwise!!

These collars were £3.00 so if they lose them once they start to go out its no big deal to go out and buy more. I may also get a couple of engraved discs when they start going out, havent decided yet. 

Cant help with the cat flap I am afraid, I rent


----------



## KLM79 (Nov 15, 2011)

Many thanks for all responses. 

Ive decided to go for simple safetly buckle collars with the name of my house and telephone number embroidered down the side and see how we go. If they hate them or they irritate I can always reconsider - but brocoli's story is my big fear (*hugs* - put so simply and sadly in your email - I hope you find your ginger soon). Hearing that Lumboo's cats are chilled with them makes me think it is def worth a go.

Will hold back on the bells on the advice given and cross my fingers that the house doesn't get full of mice/bird bits!

Oggers - glad I'm not the only one struggling with double trouble!

Saraecp - many thanks for the recommendation. I'll go for it in that case. The cats haven't used a catflap before - but given they can open the fridge (!) and my wardrobe doors Im sure they'll get it sussed.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally if your cat is chipped I wouldn't use a collar - Years ago I found my cat Socks (RIP) hanging by hers on our trellis fence (snagged on the pointy bit at the top) - luckily I found her quickly and no harm done - but after that I've never taken the risk with her (although she was elderly and not terribly agile at the time which may have contributed)

Wispa doesn't have one as she had an allergic reaction to a flea collar when a kitten which caused terrible chemical burns and permanent hair loss

With our baby Luna, we tried a easy snap collar but it got caught on a garden cane sticking out of the ground when she was rubbing herself on it and came off during her struggle to get free - further confirmation to me not to use them

Or maybe I've just been very unlucky!!!!!!

Cat flaps I'm thinking about - we had one in our first house and the cats used to come and go at will - but to be honest I'm wondering wether I'd rather know if they are out or not??


----------

